# Pineapple Pie



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya should be able ta make this here pie from storage foods. Ifin ya didn't wanna make a pie shell, a cake mix could be used an cook it up in a dutch oven sorta likea cobbler. Anywho, it takes bout 10 minutes ta mix up an bout 50 minutes ta bake at 350 deg.

So here goes:

1 1/2 c sugar
1/2 cup butter
1 cup crushed pineapple
3 Tablespoons sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract
2 eggs
1 unbaked pie shell

Mix it all tagether an pour inta the pie shell. Bake 50 minutes at 350 degrees till nicely browned. One note, ifin it be to runny ya can add a bit more flour otherwise it won't set up rite an be a bit runny.

These thins er addictive! Super easy ta make an ever so tastey!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Bless you. :kiss:

Seriously, I was wondering the other day why I'd never heard of pineapple pie before, and could it be done? And now I see that it can. Thank you!


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Granny used to put meringue on it. It was yummy.


----------

